# New hatchlings :-)



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

These little beauties hatched Sunday night/Monday morning of this week 
They are 1 day old when the photos were taken.













Keeper and exhibitor of Dutch Bantams


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gotta love babies!  Congratulations!


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you, they are my mother-in-laws Vorwerks (lf) and she is over the moon with them  I have some bantam versions about to go in the incubator...excitement is an understatement lol

Keeper of Dutch Bantams and Vorwerk Bantams


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats ! Very cute.


----------

